# squirrels!! got a limit!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

was out mostly deer scouting saturday and sunday carried the gun with me just in case a bushytail would pop out! scouting went well saw some deer saw a decent buck... not a shooter but he will be next year... saw a bunch of squirrel too.... shot most of them with my 22 over 2o gauge hinge action! shot most with 22! got 4 with the 22 and two with the 20! missed once with the 22 no misses after that! open sights not too shabby... least there are a few less squirrels to bother me when I am in the treestand... and they're not too bad eating for tree rats! sunday I got 3 in 3 shots with the 22 one landed next to about a 5 ft long black rat snake by a log... scared the crap out of me! it was a fiun weekend! caught some fish too! here are some pics! 

















here is the picture of the snake next to my squirrel... see his head between the V of the tree?
























check out this little guy!


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Looks like a great day for sure! Sunny to boot! lol How do you like that 22over20? I got a 11yr old and was thinkin of somethin like that. Thats . 

O btw. look out for that snake lol


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good pics man!!! you should bring that thing to the HO dove hunt on the 23rd


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

good job this tread might be attacked because you got your limit like the one fish4food had it had to be closed aft like 60 post  !#


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

actually that gun I was using was my very first gun that my dad bought me!!! it weighs practically nothing very short easy to handle.... only problem is that pattern on that shot at 20 yards is about as big as a backboard of a basketball hoop! I injured two squirrels, one of which got away, with the 20 gauge and I didn't think they were that far, maybe 30 yards....after that I just used the 22.... and I tell you what I was impressed with how well I shot... and how close I got to them... I didn't miss once I stopped messing around with the shotgun! its amazing what a little more patience and stalking will do for you.... as far as a good first gun! I loved it as a kid and i still love it! kicks a little more than a bigger heavier 20 gauge but im sure he will still like it!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah fish4food is a good friend of mine way before I even knew about this site!!! he has some land he can hunt that is just littered with squirrels.... I tell you what it will make deer hunting in the treestand a lot more pleasant not having to look over your shoulder every 2 seconds! see but I limited out on public land and not private... Beat that fish4food!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just adjusted the pictures to make it fit the screen.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Yea I'll have to go look at one of them. How long is the barrel? I like a 22 when theres leaves on the tree. Like you said stalk around thats pretty fun. I'll use a shotgun when theres no leaves and there running on the ground or tree to tree. 
Whats your secret recipe on cooking them? lol


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Ahhhhh you're never gonna see a squirrel in that woods again!!!!

 

j/k Sounds like a great weekend


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

nice fish and gun


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I dont know for sure how long the barrel is but I will measure it and see!! it is real short though.... most of the time my mom puts em in a stew but if we are camping I will make like a hobo dinner type thing and put onions, carrots, taters, whatever spices and marinades you like.... I like cajun with a little coca cola.... don't aske me just tried it one time and it turned out real good... cook it over the campfire coals! I usually just put the legs in front and back and leave the ribs out!

still a few squirrels in there... seemed like every hickory I came to had 1 or 2 in it... and I saw one tree that had at least 4 that I counted in it after i got my limit! if you want some squirrels find some hickory's! got em all of the shagbark hickorys


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

traphunter said:


> nice fish and gun


  What about the squirrel?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

jees u blew half its head off.  this is y i mainly fish i cant kill land critter thatwellfor some reason. ive been hunting but have yet to get anything. nice job on the fishand squirrle


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice head shot! On the squirrel, that is.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice fish and squirrels. I've always wanted to try small game hunting. I even bought a gun (12 gauge I know a little too much) but never got around to it and sold the gun. Poor little !# should have kept his head down.  I would rather see them go that way instead of in the middle of the road.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Good Job man, yea you have been hunting with that gun for forever.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

here is from the day I limited out!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone have a couple extra tails to spare for my walleye jigs?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

sorry didn't save mine.... next time i get some I will try to remember for ya!


----------

